# Dejan Bodiroga EuroLeague MVP!!!!



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

FC Barcelona 76-65 Benetton Treviso

Once again, Dejan Bodiroga was voted MVP for leading the champions with 20 points. A trio of three-pointers midway through the final quarter - from Sarunas Jasikevicius, Juan Carlos Navarro and Bodiroga - broke open a three-point game to give Barca an 11-point lead with 90 seconds left. Those seconds were enjoyed with euphoria by the Barca fans who had lived through so many disappointments in the final game before. Tonight, at last, was their night. The ghosts are gone for good. Barcelona is Europe's best. 

www.euroleague.net
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------










How many more mvp titles does he have to win to be recognized as Europes best player EVER? does anyone know how long his contract with Barcelona is? Is there ANY chance he will come to NBA?


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Does the Euroleague have any relationship with the NBA like the NBDL does?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

it's not that he can't play in the NBA, it's just he doesn't want to. Plus, he's too old, I think he's 28.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

What a bad game, Treviso  

The superbasketball of the italian powerhouse this evening was a ghost, above all in the 3-shoots, where Treviso has got the best average of both Euroleague and italian league :no:


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Actually Bodiroga is 30. And it's Gregor ****a that should have been the Final 4 MVP.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

On the www.euroleague.com official site, there is a cool video of the post-game with some quotes (*celebration video* )
; very beautiful, compliments to Barca and our Gregor F-u-c-k-a.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

yes hes 30, but i do not think he is too old to start playing in the league. This is one of the smartest players and if he played on a team like the kings then he would have no trouble in the transition to the NBA style game. Im probably sure there was many people that thought Manu Ginobili would be nothing more then a bench player for the Spurs but look how he has blossomed into a decent player. Wait till next year and he will have an amazing year. I believe the same can be said about Bodiroga. I would guarentee anybody that if he did come to the NBA and played with the kings, that he would be one hell of a player in the nba.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Actually Bodiroga is 30. And it's Gregor ****a that should have been the Final 4 MVP.


Gregor Samsa? Is "Sams" a dirty word? I did not know that!


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

> Gregor Samsa? Is "Sams" a dirty word? I did not know that!


His full name is pronounced Gregor Foochka by the way. his name is the reason he doesn't play in nba. poor fella


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

(ItalianBBLover) "Our Gregor Fuc.ka"? Don't forget he's absolutely Slovenian and he simply got the Italian citizenship... I don't think it's possible to call "Italian" someone who doesn't speak Italian so well...

(Brazys) Well, NBA has been interested in Gregor Fuc.ka, but the player has never shown a real desire to play in the States. At least, he would have tried in the past, maybe he would have played in a Summer League. I don't know what he could have been able to do there. Technically there are not many players like him, but he misses at least 15 kg. (and for a vegetarian like Fuc.ka is, I don't know it would be so easy. He has also some problems with his metabolism: practically he realeases what he eats in the same original conditions  ) 
He has always had big contracts, and he has never had the courage to put himself in discussion... 

(about Bodiroga) the same for Fuc.ka. He has been drafted (#51, Sacramento Kings) but he has always prefered to remain in Europe, playing with the best teams (Real Madrid, Panathinaikos, Barcelona) and winning practically everything (2 World Cups, 3 European Championships, 3 Euroleagues, 1 Cup Winners' Cup, I don't know how many National Leagues in Hellas, Spain and Italy). There are not many players with the same technical skills of this guy in the whole planet basketball, but could he have a realle chance in the NBA? Maybe yes, but probably he's a little bit slow for this kind of basketball. 
He could be considered one of the greatest all-time European players, but something should be added: Bodiroga is allowed to do everything, he's the most protected player of the whole continent. If you're defending on him, you can't even breathe: air means two free throws, always... 

( DaBigTicketKG21) Euroleague has not any relationship with the NBA, and this is very good. European basketball should remain indipendent from the Stern's league, and hasn't to became a NDPL or a NCAA. Euroleague should be a start of a great European Tournament, with all the best continental teams, and not a "NBA Europe League" like the NFL's one. 
Anyway I'm not averse to the idea to have a NBA Europe here, possibly in these countries where basketball has to do many steps: I imagine a league with some "3nd level American players" and some "2nd level European players" with teams in London, Stockholm, Helsinki, Amsterdam, Lisboa, Wien. There it could be a success, but it's difficult to imagine the same in towns like Athens or Barcelona or Bologna: Euroleague and NBA Europe, at the end, shouldn't be in competition between them, but could easily run together on two parallel roads.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Does the Euroleague have any relationship with the NBA like the NBDL does?



No it doesn't


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> (ItalianBBLover) "Our Gregor Fuc.ka"? Don't forget he's absolutely Slovenian and he simply got the Italian citizenship... I don't think it's possible to call "Italian" someone who doesn't speak Italian so well...
> 
> (Brazys) Well, NBA has been interested in Gregor Fuc.ka, but the player has never shown a real desire to play in the States. At least, he would have tried in the past, maybe he would have played in a Summer League. I don't know what he could have been able to do there. Technically there are not many players like him, but he misses at least 15 kg. (and for a vegetarian like Fuc.ka is, I don't know it would be so easy. He has also some problems with his metabolism: practically he realeases what he eats in the same original conditions  )
> ...



wow so that's why ****a is so skinny? I had no idea. And I didn't know he didn't speak italian people. I really don't like people who move into a country and don't even try to learn the language. I think it's a sign of disrespect towards the country. That's probably one of the reasons I hate Bodiroga and Obradovic so much, because they were the only Yugoslavians that came to Greece and didn't even try to learn greek.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

It is quite inaccurate to say that Gregor don't speak Italian, while it's true that his pronunce is corrupted. But must be said that he arrived very young at the Italian town of Trieste, whre ALL the people speaks a corrupted Italian, often no better than Gregor's.
Weeks ago I have watched an interview with on a Spanish program, and I've found his mix of Trieste's slang and Spanish quite funny. With a Slovenian accent, of course.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> It is quite inaccurate to say that Gregor don't speak Italian, while it's true that his pronunce is corrupted. But must be said that he arrived very young at the Italian town of Trieste, whre ALL the people speaks a corrupted Italian, often no better than Gregor's.
> Weeks ago I have watched an interview with on a Spanish program, and I've found his mix of Trieste's slang and Spanish quite funny. With a Slovenian accent, of course.



hahaha that would be funny


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> wow so that's why ****a is so skinny? I had no idea. And I didn't know he didn't speak italian people. I really don't like people who move into a country and don't even try to learn the language. I think it's a sign of disrespect towards the country. That's probably one of the reasons I hate Bodiroga and Obradovic so much, because they were the only Yugoslavians that came to Greece and didn't even try to learn greek.


I really hate Bodiroga as well. He's incredibly arrogant in any interview situation and also on the court. Excuse my immature use of words but I find him to be a bit of a pu$$y for not willing to accept new challenges. He just stays in Europe so he can dominate and win the same awards over and over again rather than testing himself at the highest level. Cosidering Vlade and Peja both play for the Kings I can't see how there could be any better situation for him to make the transition.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> I really hate Bodiroga as well. He's incredibly arrogant in any interview situation and also on the court.


So enjoy Vince Carter, his dunks, his jumps, and his infinite technical skills eating popcorn. 
I prefer to watch Bodiroga to dominate in Europe, between the Greek coins (he received a lot, playing the derbies with Olympiakos, he will receive others, playing the derbies with Real Madrid) instead of being an actor of the NBA...


----------

